# Home CCTV systems



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking to buy and install a home cctv system. 

What kind of system should i look out for, ideally would like a future proof system. 
Something i can view on a smartphone/tablet while away from the house...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Been covered so many times search bar CCTV


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Had a wired system with recorder, only problem the camera plug went down (240v to 12v ),after 18 months but was replaced free. Wireless is more prone to interference.
Have a look at spytv cctv site info systems.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

If i decide to redo mine again next year i would go down the IP camera Route.

Run Cat 6 cable to each camera, power over Ethernet switch then a synology NVR216 recorder. Hikvison cameras are very good, they go up to 5mp so there would be no issues with picture quality and future proof.

At the moment im just running analogue cameras over BNC connections and the quality is not great plus the cameras are only 600 TVL


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

I have installed Samsung SmartThings.. I will admit that it has had a few issues, but the bugs are slowly being ironed out. The system is pretty popular in the US, but I think I'm one of the first in the UK.

Has wireless cameras that record to a Samsung Cloud and are accessible from iPhone / iPad type devices.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Bought and fitted this http://www.screwfix.com/p/swann-swdvk-844004-8-channel-720p-cctv-digital-video-recorder-4-cameras/6129g

Added some more cameras, easy to wire up, hard bit is getting cables under floors and through walls.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

No need for cat6 cable unless your going to run something like 10g connections - cat 5e is more than adequate for your house and wireless connectivity.


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

I'd be going with a IP system too. Network cabling & PoE makes installation a breeze.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Maplins do several Swann systems & a few others.


----------

